# M1 Lightfoot by CRKT



## arnisandyz (Jun 16, 2005)

Has anybody tried this knife designed by Greg Lightfoot and built by CRKT?  It looks good with a modified Tanto blade (3.94" AUS8) and zytel handles. it also has a "flipper" which looks like the kershaw assist opening feature, although I don't think this knife is (assist opening).  it also has a 4 position clip. Price is affordable at around $50.  This will probably be my next knife purchase. I saw a few on ebay with buy it now prices below $40.

http://www.crkt.com/litem1.html


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 16, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Has anybody tried this knife designed by Greg Lightfoot and built by CRKT?  It looks good with a modified Tanto blade (3.94" AUS8) and zytel handles. it also has a "flipper" which looks like the kershaw assist opening feature, although I don't think this knife is (assist opening).  it also has a 4 position clip. Price is affordable at around $50.  This will probably be my next knife purchase. I saw a few on ebay with buy it now prices below $40.
> 
> http://www.crkt.com/litem1.html



I have the M1-03 and it's great. It has a double lock on it which is good if you ever have to use it and it just has a good feel to it. 

I took mine with me to Europe and the pickpockets didn't seem interested in my wallet. :uhyeah:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2005)

For the money, I would say it is pretty good.

Paul


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 16, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> For the money, I would say it is pretty good.
> 
> Paul


I'd say so. Wholesale mine was $28 but I don't know if that price still exists.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 17, 2005)

This is an excellent knife.  I'm going to be publishing a review of it eventually;  my Associate Editor liked it as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 17, 2005)

That looks like a sweet knife! I smell a trip to the gun and knife show coming.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 24, 2005)

I just got mine in last night!  I bought it off of ebay for $46 including shipping.  I probably could have got a better price but I just did a "buy it now" and  I wanted the partially serrated blade. This is a beefy knife. The handle is slightly more than 1/2" thick and the blade is over 1" wide (although I feel the blade thickness could be thicker at a little over 1/8").  overall lenth is 7 3/4" and blade length is 3 1/4". This is one folder that feels particulary good in reverse grip position. The length of the handle is just right for capping the end with you thumb and the finger grooves on the handle seem to be designed with reverse grip use in mind. The quality of the knife is pretty good for being made in Tawian.  The texture on the scales are deep and the feel kind of reminds me of a grip on a 1911. The knife came with 2 extra clips bent at different angles and the knife is tapped for 4 different clip mounting positions.  A warning came in the box stating not to carry the knife in trousers in the tip up configuration.  The only reason I could find for this is the flipper on the back side. I'm guessing someone reaching in thier pocket might accidently bump the flipper partially opening the blade? About that flipper....when you push it with just your index finger it won't open the blade all the way. But when you combine it with a wrist snap it opens easily. It didn't take long to learn the timing of push and flick, to do it in one motion. A question came to my mind, why not just do the wrist snap (whats that flipper for)?  Besides serving as a partial guard when open, the flipper is needed to get the blade in motion.  This appears to be a very secure knife when closed. It feels almost like there is a retention device built into the cam that holds the blade closed. I tried several times to snap it open, dropping it, shaking it, etc. and the blade wouldn't budge. Combine this with the extra wide clip and this is a great knife to attatch to outdoor gear (like backpack straps or repelling harnesses) without fear of it opening. The blade has a deep belly right at the sweet spot and came very sharp out of the box. The locking device is a standard liner lock backed up by an extra lock at the backside of the blade that you activate after the blade has opened. The box that the knife came in said "For those who serve" and that is a good description of this knife. It appears to be a well made, moderately priced working knife that you would trust more than your flea market variety folder, but not SO nice (or expensive) your worried about using it.


----------

